# Your listening conditions



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Survey time! Describe how you listen to music at home.

1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position?

2) Do you (prefer to) listen in a specific room or place? Time of day?

3) Do you use headphones or speakers? 

4) Do you listen from a computer, a portable player, the radio, or a system?

5) MP3 (or a higher quality digital file format), CD, vinyl, SACD/DVD/Bluray?

6) Alone or with others (as a preference)?

7) Would you describe your listening schedule as daily, a few times a week, or more sporadic?

8) Do you engage in any other activity while listening? (This could include reading liner notes/libretto/score, "air conducting", humming along, or activities unrelated to the music itself.)

9) Does your mind wander while listening?

10) Is your listening environment (generally) tranquil, or are there distractions? Does background noise affect you?


----------



## Praine (Dec 20, 2008)

1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position?

Constant change between lying down, sitting up or standing up. Unless it's Beethoven, and I'll be genuflecting.

2) Do you (prefer to) listen in a specific room or place? Time of day?

Usually in my room.

3) Do you use headphones or speakers?

Speakers in the daytime, headphones at night.

4) Do you listen from a computer, a portable player, the radio, or a system?

Computer usually, but I listen to a program on the radio that plays classical music from 9am - 2 pm in the day.

5) MP3 (or a higher quality digital file format), CD, vinyl, SACD/DVD/Bluray?

Usually MP3.

6) Alone or with others (as a preference)?

Alone.

7) Would you describe your listening schedule as daily, a few times a week, or more sporadic?

Daily.

8) Do you engage in any other activity while listening? (This could include reading liner notes/libretto/score, "air conducting", humming along, or activities unrelated to the music itself.)

Air conducting. 

9) Does your mind wander while listening?

Yeah, usually. Most commonly at night.

10) Is your listening environment (generally) tranquil, or are there distractions? Does background noise affect you? 

I can't stand background noise (especially TV!) so I usually make sure that my listening environment is tranquil.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll go first  EDIT: Second, I guess!

1) Almost always lying down. Sometimes sitting at the computer.

2) My bedroom, to avoid distractions from others in the house. Usually at night.

3) Headphones (some pretty nice ones). Rarely, my computer speakers (not nice).

4) Usually from my iphone.

5) MP3s

6) Alone (I'd like it if others listened with me, but none of my current roommates are into classical)

7) A few times a week. I've been listening more often of late.

8) Not usually; I'm easily distracted.

9) Sometimes, unfortunately, but I try to avoid it.

10) More or less tranquil. I do often have a fan on, but my usual headphones are closed-ear so it's not a big deal. I need silence if I use my open-ear ones though.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position?
*Whichever way the wind blows.*

2) Do you (prefer to) listen in a specific room or place? Time of day?
*Whenever I'm not practicing or working on something else, I'm listening to something.*

3) Do you use headphones or speakers?
*Some of one, some of the other...*

4) Do you listen from a computer, a portable player, the radio, or a system?
*Computer, CD's, LP's, Cassetes I still have of Yehudi Menuhin and such.*

5) MP3 (or a higher quality digital file format), CD, vinyl, SACD/DVD/Bluray?
*Anything I can get my grubby little hands on, but I don't use MP3 players.*

6) Alone or with others (as a preference)?
*I wouldn't say there really is a preference. I just listen to music.*

7) Would you describe your listening schedule as daily, a few times a week, or more sporadic?
*I'd say it's sporadic, because I study music whenever I have the time.*

8) Do you engage in any other activity while listening? (This could include reading liner notes/libretto/score, "air conducting", humming along, or activities unrelated to the music itself.)
*A lot of times I'll be reading the sheets from my collection. And it's a guilty pleasure, but I sing along with the Oratorios on the bass line. Especially Mozart...
*
9) Does your mind wander while listening?
*Not much. It's kind of like I multitask. *

10) Is your listening environment (generally) tranquil, or are there distractions? Does background noise affect you?
*A variety of environments. Background noise doesn't really affect me. *


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position?

_Most of the time sitting up. Rarely lying down. _

2) Do you (prefer to) listen in a specific room or place? Time of day?

_Always in the same room where my sound system is and where I keep my cd's._

3) Do you use headphones or speakers?

_Both - speakers in the daytime and headphones at night._

4) Do you listen from a computer, a portable player, the radio, or a system?

_Stereo system._

5) MP3 (or a higher quality digital file format), CD, vinyl, SACD/DVD/Bluray?

_Cd's and dvd's._

6) Alone or with others (as a preference)?

_Alone._

7) Would you describe your listening schedule as daily, a few times a week, or more sporadic?

_On days off like weekends or whatever I nearly always listen alot. On working days I listen in the evening only if I'm not too tired or if there isn't any tennis on the telly._

8) Do you engage in any other activity while listening? (This could include reading liner notes/libretto/score, "air conducting", humming along, or activities unrelated to the music itself.)

_No. If it's vocal music like opera or oratorio I listen with the text in hand though._

9) Does your mind wander while listening?

_Seldom. If it does I either probably don't like the music or I'm worrying about something. _

10) Is your listening environment (generally) tranquil, or are there distractions? Does background noise affect you?

_As tranquil as possible. Background noise and stuff annoys me._


----------



## The Cosmos (Oct 2, 2009)

1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position?

A) Sitting up. Rarely or never lying down really.

2) Do you (prefer to) listen in a specific room or place? Time of day?

A) No place preference really. No time preference either, other than for operas (which is usually on friday or sunday).

3) Do you use headphones or speakers?

A) Headphones unless there are others around who want to listen. My Sennheiser HD headphones are just awesome!

4) Do you listen from a computer, a portable player, the radio, or a system?

A) Computer and portable player.

5) MP3 (or a higher quality digital file format), CD, vinyl, SACD/DVD/Bluray?

A) A mix of all. Sometimes MP3's are just really convenient but I'm just too lazy to rip all my CD's.

6) Alone or with others (as a preference)?

A) Predominantly alone - don't really know anyone who listens to much music tbh.

7) Would you describe your listening schedule as daily, a few times a week, or more sporadic?

A) Few times a week.

8) Do you engage in any other activity while listening? (This could include reading liner notes/libretto/score, "air conducting", humming along, or activities unrelated to the music itself.)

A) Air conducting is a guilty pleasure of mine. I usually try and imitate the conductor I'm listening to.

9) Does your mind wander while listening?

A) Actually, my mind wanders all the freaking time, but it's always related to the task at hand. I day dream a heck of a lot. While listening to my favorite pieces, I'm usually lost in another world, staring at the ceiling with my mouth wide open. Sometimes, I make pictures of every single instrument with every single note played to perfection, and other times, I'm just lost in googoo land, doing all sorts of stuff weidly related to the music. Requires a pretty good yell to wake me up .

10) Is your listening environment (generally) tranquil, or are there distractions? Does background noise affect you?

A) Tranquil (indoors). I rarely listen to music outdoors (unless I'm alone).


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

nefigah said:


> Survey time! Describe how you listen to music at home.
> 
> 1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position?
> 
> ...


1) No preference - any position as the mood takes me!

2) No preference for place or time.

3) Both, depending on whether I'm inside (speakers) or outside (headphones).

4) Only ever a computer or portable player.

5) MP3.

6) Always alone.

7) All the time every day unless I'm in lectures/tutorials/out-for-some-other-reason etc.

8) Sometimes conducting when I'm actually preparing for a piece that I will be conducting in a few weeks' time. Sometimes reading (usually things work-related, not music-related). Sometimes out shopping.

9) Yes, but not all the time depending on how much I want to be involved with the music I'm listening to.

10) In my room, there are no audible distractions. While shopping, there are the obvious distractions of people/traffic etc., but they never affect me - I enter my own world.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position?
Sitting, or standing whilst ironing.
2) Do you (prefer to) listen in a specific room or place? Time of day?
Music room, or shed for jazz & electronica
3) Do you use headphones or speakers? 
Speakers mostly
4) Do you listen from a computer, a portable player, the radio, or a system?
Systems
5) MP3 (or a higher quality digital file format), CD, vinyl, SACD/DVD/Bluray?
CD in music room, MP3 or ATRAC in shed
6) Alone or with others (as a preference)?
Alone
7) Would you describe your listening schedule as daily, a few times a week, or more sporadic?
Daily
8) Do you engage in any other activity while listening? (This could include reading liner notes/libretto/score, "air conducting", humming along, or activities unrelated to the music itself.)
Housework
9) Does your mind wander while listening?
Yes
10) Is your listening environment (generally) tranquil, or are there distractions? Does background noise affect you? 
Yes, no, no.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

My listening conditions:

1) Sitting up usually, although I do listen while lying down on occasions (ie. in bed at night)

2) a) My bedroom b) Any time really

3) Headphones

4) Portable player, only cos my stereo system is messing up

5) CD

6) Alone

7) Daily

8) Reading, sometimes liner notes (or the invaluable AMG to Classical Music), sometimes other stuff. I also air-conduct at times.

9) On occasions, yes.

10) Usually, yes. I sometimes cannot hear my bedroom door being knocked by relatives, which usually results in them banging the kitchen ceiling with a stick (my bedroom being above the kitchen), so I'm not easily distracted.

Nice survey, thanks for posting it nefigah.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position?

Sitting

2) Do you (prefer to) listen in a specific room or place? Time of day?

In my room. Time of the day does not matter.

3) Do you use headphones or speakers? 

Headphones, Sennheiser HD595

4) Do you listen from a computer, a portable player, the radio, or a system?

Computer, SB Live! 24.

5) MP3 (or a higher quality digital file format), CD, vinyl, SACD/DVD/Bluray?

MP3, Lame V0. Sometimes lossless.

6) Alone or with others (as a preference)?

Alone.

7) Would you describe your listening schedule as daily, a few times a week, or more sporadic?

Sporadic. I can go on crazy and listen for 6-8 hours straight, or go almost without music for days.

8) Do you engage in any other activity while listening? (This could include reading liner notes/libretto/score, "air conducting", humming along, or activities unrelated to the music itself.)

Air piano, air guitar, armchair conducting.

9) Does your mind wander while listening?

Errr... well, yeah. Depends on the definition of "wander".

10) Is your listening environment (generally) tranquil, or are there distractions? Does background noise affect you?

Headphones


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position?

Dangling from chandelier.

2) Do you (prefer to) listen in a specific room or place? Time of day?

No.

3) Do you use headphones or speakers?

No.

4) Do you listen from a computer, a portable player, the radio, or a system?

Computer.

5) MP3 (or a higher quality digital file format), CD, vinyl, SACD/DVD/Bluray?

All of them. MP3, Flac, Ogg...

6) Alone or with others (as a preference)?

With others - I'm alone in my place, but music is so loud that all my neightbours are listening with me.

7) Would you describe your listening schedule as daily, a few times a week, or more sporadic?

Daily.

8) Do you engage in any other activity while listening? (This could include reading liner notes/libretto/score, "air conducting", humming along, or activities unrelated to the music itself.)

<mortified>

9) Does your mind wander while listening?










10) Is your listening environment (generally) tranquil, or are there distractions? Does background noise affect you?

If there are any noises I have to choose: listen so loud that I won't hear the noises or not to listen at all.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice one, Aramis. Made me smile anyway.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Good god, that looks like my history teacher. That lady got so angry a few times she threw a desk in the middle of class.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Let the music begin....*

1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position? 
Usually I am in the car, got a nice system in there too! I drive a Corolla with a JBL sound system. 440 watts with subwoofer. Standard equipment. Nothing added.
2) Do you (prefer to) listen in a specific room or place? Time of day?
During morning or evening commute which is about an hour. At home in my office.

3) Do you use headphones or speakers?
Both, currently Bose in-ear and Bose Computer Speakers with Sub. It is mainly for convience. I don't use the big system anymore.

4) Do you listen from a computer, a portable player, the radio, or a system?
Mostly computer or Ipod, Ipod at work and in the car.

5) MP3 (or a higher quality digital file format), CD, vinyl, SACD/DVD/Bluray?
MP3 and higher quality digital recordings. I load all CD's into the computer. I buy digital and CD's. Definitely CD's as an opera box set.

6) Alone or with others (as a preference)?
Mostly alone

7) Would you describe your listening schedule as daily, a few times a week, or more sporadic?
About 2 or 3 hours a day minimum.

8) Do you engage in any other activity while listening? (This could include reading liner notes/libretto/score, "air conducting", humming along, or activities unrelated to the music itself.)
......hum, well, ....smoking (Shhh, don't tell)

9) Does your mind wander while listening?
Not really, I get so focused on the music.

10) Is your listening environment (generally) tranquil, or are there distractions? Does background noise affect you? 
Not many distractions, I don't hear much if I have the ear buds in.


----------



## ConcertVienna (Sep 9, 2009)

1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position? moving around, with my headphones 

2) Do you (prefer to) listen in a specific room or place? Time of day? my living room, at any time

3) Do you use headphones or speakers? headphones - music is an intimate thing!

4) Do you listen from a computer, a portable player, the radio, or a system? all of them, except for the radio

5) MP3 (or a higher quality digital file format), CD, vinyl, SACD/DVD/Bluray?CD and mp 3

6) Alone or with others (as a preference)? only alone ( i don't count my dog) 

7) Would you describe your listening schedule as daily, a few times a week, or more sporadic? depends on my mood, sometimes daily, sometimes not at all

8) Do you engage in any other activity while listening? (This could include reading liner notes/libretto/score, "air conducting", humming along, or activities unrelated to the music itself.)i don't know what i am doing, as i concentrate completely on the music. i guess i am very funny to look at, but i listen alone anyway

9) Does your mind wander while listening? YES, meaning the music makes me imagine lots ot things

10) Is your listening environment (generally) tranquil, or are there distractions? Does background noise affect you? i use headphones, so i don't hear anything else


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position?

generally sitting down

2) Do you (prefer to) listen in a specific room or place? Time of day?

nope nope nope

3) Do you use headphones or speakers?

either

4) Do you listen from a computer, a portable player, the radio, or a system?

doesn't matter to me, as long as it sounds alright

5) MP3 (or a higher quality digital file format), CD, vinyl, SACD/DVD/Bluray?

same as #4

6) Alone or with others (as a preference)?

I don't think this really matters to me; most of the time I'm alone while listening anyway

7) Would you describe your listening schedule as daily, a few times a week, or more sporadic?

daily

8) Do you engage in any other activity while listening? (This could include reading liner notes/libretto/score, "air conducting", humming along, or activities unrelated to the music itself.)

liner notes, libretto, score, air conducting

9) Does your mind wander while listening?

sometimes yes

10) Is your listening environment (generally) tranquil, or are there distractions? Does background noise affect you?

well sometimes I listen to music in the car on the way to school, which is decidedly not tranquil, but I try to be in as quiet a situation as possible


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position?

Sitting upright, or in a recliner.

2) Do you (prefer to) listen in a specific room or place? Time of day?

Place: either at the PC or in the living room with my home audio setup

3) Do you use headphones or speakers?

Speakers during the day, headphones at night. 

4) Do you listen from a computer, a portable player, the radio, or a system?

All of the above.

5) MP3 (or a higher quality digital file format), CD, vinyl, SACD/DVD/Bluray?

MP3 mostly .. I do own and play vinyl.

6) Alone or with others (as a preference)?

Usually alone. My wife does not fully understand or appreciate the finer classical works the way I do. 

7) Would you describe your listening schedule as daily, a few times a week, or more sporadic?

Mine is habitual ... daily - all day sometimes. 

8) Do you engage in any other activity while listening? (This could include reading liner notes/libretto/score, "air conducting", humming along, or activities unrelated to the music itself.)

Air conducting, absolutely. I also enjoy reading the score when listening. 

9) Does your mind wander while listening?

No - all my hearing senses are focused on the music. 

10) Is your listening environment (generally) tranquil, or are there distractions? Does background noise affect you?

Any background disturbance is annoying, so I must have my tranquility. When not reading the score, I will listen in a darkened room.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

_1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position?_

Sitting up.

_2) Do you (prefer to) listen in a specific room or place? Time of day?_

I listen whenever I have the time, mainly mornings & evenings.

_3) Do you use headphones or speakers? _

Speakers.

_4) Do you listen from a computer, a portable player, the radio, or a system?_

A small (portable) cd/tape/radio player. I also have a small record player.

_5) MP3 (or a higher quality digital file format), CD, vinyl, SACD/DVD/Bluray?_

CD's 99% of the time, otherwise tapes & vinyl
_

6) Alone or with others (as a preference)?_

Mostly alone, but I do get together with a friend weekly to listen to both our CD's. I like doing both.

_7) Would you describe your listening schedule as daily, a few times a week, or more sporadic?_

Daily.

_8) Do you engage in any other activity while listening? (This could include reading liner notes/libretto/score, "air conducting", humming along, or activities unrelated to the music itself.)_

Reading liner notes briefly.

_9) Does your mind wander while listening?_

Generally not.

_10) Is your listening environment (generally) tranquil, or are there distractions? Does background noise affect you?_

There is some traffic noise from the street, but it's generally not loud enough to bother me too much.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position?

*Sitting up*

2) Do you (prefer to) listen in a specific room or place? Time of day?

*I don't pick and choose when I listen, but I often find myself listening in the early morning and at night.*

3) Do you use headphones or speakers?

*Mostly headphones, but speakers are fine.*

4) Do you listen from a computer, a portable player, the radio, or a system?

*System, radio, computer, portable player, in that order - I use all of these.*

5) MP3 (or a higher quality digital file format), CD, vinyl, SACD/DVD/Bluray?

*CD almost always.*

6) Alone or with others (as a preference)?

*Mostly alone, but not always.*

7) Would you describe your listening schedule as daily, a few times a week, or more sporadic?

*I listen daily.*

8) Do you engage in any other activity while listening? (This could include reading liner notes/libretto/score, "air conducting", humming along, or activities unrelated to the music itself.)

*Yes, I often work while listening. I don't prefer to, but that's just how it is with life. I take some breaks from my work though, in which I often read the liner notes/libretto. I do occasionally get myself a score.*

9) Does your mind wander while listening?

*Well, if I'm working, it has to, or else I'm in trouble. If I don't have an important task at hand, then no, my mind does not wander.*

10) Is your listening environment (generally) tranquil, or are there distractions? Does background noise affect you?

*Generally tranquil, but with a few distractions. I might be periodically distracted by noise, but most of the time it doesn't bother me at all.*


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position?
*Usually sitting (in the car, at work, at home) - sometimes lying down at home.*

2) Do you (prefer to) listen in a specific room or place? Time of day?
*None specific.
*
3) Do you use headphones or speakers?
*Headphones, except for in the car.*

4) Do you listen from a computer, a portable player, the radio, or a system?
*I listen on my computer, on my Zune, and on the radio.*

5) MP3 (or a higher quality digital file format), CD, vinyl, SACD/DVD/Bluray?
*MP3 or other digital file format mostly, with the occasional CD.*

6) Alone or with others (as a preference)?
*Alone.*

7) Would you describe your listening schedule as daily, a few times a week, or more sporadic?
*Very much daily.*

8) Do you engage in any other activity while listening? (This could include reading liner notes/libretto/score, "air conducting", humming along, or activities unrelated to the music itself.)
*Usually working, driving, playing games on the computer, etc. The only time I 'actively' listen is when I'm lying down in bed.*

9) Does your mind wander while listening?
*All the time. Classical music is very thought-provoking.*

10) Is your listening environment (generally) tranquil, or are there distractions? Does background noise affect you?
*Both. At work and in the car, there are distractions. At home, not so much. Since I have my headphones on, I am not affected by background noise.*


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

nefigah said:


> Survey time! Describe how you listen to music at home.
> 
> 1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position? All of the aforementioned.
> 
> ...


At night is the best time to listen for me because it is quiet.


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position? Sitting up during the day, lying down at night.

2) Do you (prefer to) listen in a specific room or place? Time of day? My room, all the time.. I sort of have a continuous flow of music all the time in here..

3) Do you use headphones or speakers? Bose speakers.

4) Do you listen from a computer, a portable player, the radio, or a system? Computer 

5) MP3 (or a higher quality digital file format), CD, vinyl, SACD/DVD/Bluray? Mostly mp3's.

6) Alone or with others (as a preference)? I like listening with others, but I mostly do it alone.

7) Would you describe your listening schedule as daily, a few times a week, or more sporadic? Daily

8) Do you engage in any other activity while listening? (This could include reading liner notes/libretto/score, "air conducting", humming along, or activities unrelated to the music itself.) When actively listening, I sometimes do what Lukecash says in vocal pieces: I sing along with the songs, or sing along in the tenor or bass line for choral ones.. If it's orchestral, air conducting (sometimes) and score reading when possible. I also read liner notes or read up on the internet about the composer/piece. If I'm not actively listening, I'll be doing schoolwork, reading some book, writing, etc. etc.

9) Does your mind wander while listening? Definitely, yes, but not off the music. It wanders with it.

10) Is your listening environment (generally) tranquil, or are there distractions? Does background noise affect you? Yeah, as tranquil as possible.


----------



## ladyrebecca (Mar 19, 2009)

This marks the first interesting internet survey in years. 

Describe how you listen to music at home.

1) Do you listen lying down, sitting up, or in some other position?
*I have this listening chair that is positioned for my speakers. No video stuff, just the stereo.*

2) Do you (prefer to) listen in a specific room or place? Time of day?
*It's all about the nachtmusik, and this is in my apartment, but like a lot of us the music never really turns off. Oh, I listen to music at Symphony Hall in Boston at least once a week.*

3) Do you use headphones or speakers? 
*Headphones (Westone UM2) for critical listening and in loud environments and speakers (Monitor Audio Silver RS-1) for bigness. Real instruments for all of the above and viscerality. Yep, I'm now making up words.*

4) Do you listen from a computer, a portable player, the radio, or a system?
*I must admit that the convenience of the iPod makes it hard to pass up. I enjoy the changing of the CDs and vinyl on a dedicated afternoon, but realistically, it's all about the line out of the iPod to the amp. It's a compromise but a good one. Plus it lets me use that weird "Tape" input on my amp.*

5) MP3 (or a higher quality digital file format), CD, vinyl, SACD/DVD/Bluray?
*In order of preference: Live, FLAC, CD, vinyl, SACD, AAC 320 kbps.*

6) Alone or with others (as a preference)?
*With 2,500 of my closest friends.*

7) Would you describe your listening schedule as daily, a few times a week, or more sporadic?
*Minutely.*

8) Do you engage in any other activity while listening? (This could include reading liner notes/libretto/score, "air conducting", humming along, or activities unrelated to the music itself.)
*Air conducting, singing, dancing, reading liner notes, reading the score, working, avoiding awkward stares on the train.*

9) Does your mind wander while listening?
*I'm sorry, could you repeat that?*

10) Is your listening environment (generally) tranquil, or are there distractions? Does background noise affect you?
*I can't help but hear most everything in the background, and it's often distracting. There are some seats in Symphony Hall, especially against the right wall in the orchestra, where the air system sounds like line level noise -- it's really not too loud but still audible and surprising given the otherwise amazing acoustics of that place. I hear the line level noise from my headphone amplifier, the very slight hiss of my apartment radiator, etc. etc. It's part of why I like the Westones so much -- I can block out nearly everything in a reasonable space and a lot but not everything in loud environments.*

11) What are you listening to right now?
*Black Snake Moan by Leadbelly. Thanks, shuffle songs feature.*


----------



## drth15 (Dec 12, 2007)

A few times a week, at night, headphones


----------

